# keeping people away from puppy



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

I want to take my pup out but the amount of attention she draws in more public places is a huge pain in the rear,hordes of people come over and I find myself constantly having to ask people not to touch her and often other people will come and stroke her while I'm distracted telling them.

The only 2 possible solutions I can think of are bringing a friend along as crowd control,or buying a collar/lead telling people not to pet her.

Anyone have any other solutions that won't involve wearing a stupid looking collar or having a second person?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Avoid super crowded places. Pick places that have some people, but not more than you can handle or else bring a friend along. Don't stay in one place either, keep moving, if you are stopped you are a sitting target. If you are going to take your puppy out in public then people wanting to pet her are going to be part of the deal until she is past the super cute phase.

I have never used the patches so no idea how well they work. I don't overdo public places with a young puppy since people do tend to freak out and think they must touch the puppy or else they will die. I choose quiet places at off hours so I do not have to ward off a ton of people. Also if you appear to be busy training you puppy vs just standing or sitting people are less likely to interrupt you.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I can personally say that the patches and/or leashes with "DO NOT PET" on them don't do that much. People tend to not even read when they're thinking, "Look at the cute puppy!" The patches certainly help sometimes, but I don't think it will make a huge difference for you. I would just avoid big crowds like that until she's 4-5 months when she isn't a super cute little puppy. I noticed a difference in people wanting to pet my boy when he got about 5 months old.

Also, if someone heads toward you and you are having a hard time keeping them away, just tell them she's not friendly. I know it isn't ideal, but that really makes people stop and think.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

All the gear in the world will never work like a good "resting 'female dog' face."


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

You can also stop people dead by telling them your puppy has mange, which technically all puppies do. A simple "Oh please don't pet her she has mange" or "Thank you for asking, but she has mange" is going to stop most people.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Bramble said:


> Avoid super crowded places. Pick places that have some people, but not more than you can handle or else bring a friend along. Don't stay in one place either, keep moving, if you are stopped you are a sitting target. If you are going to take your puppy out in public then people wanting to pet her are going to be part of the deal until she is past the super cute phase.
> 
> I have never used the patches so no idea how well they work. I don't overdo public places with a young puppy since people do tend to freak out and think they must touch the puppy or else they will die. I choose quiet places at off hours so I do not have to ward off a ton of people. Also if you appear to be busy training you puppy vs just standing or sitting people are less likely to interrupt you.


I think this is good advice. And it will die down as the dog matures. Everyone wanted to pet my dog when she was tiny, and as soon as she was recognizable as a GSD (ears up, saddle pattern emerging), that number decreased sharply. It goes from, "OH SO CUTE!" to, "OMG IT'S GOING TO EAT ME!" relatively quickly.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Come to my neighborhood and walk your puppy. When Shelby was a young puppy - like 2.5 months old, people were already afraid of her and crossing the street. Never saw anything like it in my life. Crazy.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Even in less crowded areas, even with a leash that says DO NOT PET in silver reflective letters, even with an 85 pound dog who has, even if he is in a great mood, "suspicion eyebrows" (or skeptical at best), I deal with this. I usually barely have time to say "no he is in training" before they are in our space. 

I have been working hard on distractions and greeting manners with my dog. His dad was a police dog, it shows. He does not bite or growl at this point, but he does not like when strangers squeal and ruffle his fur or loom over him. TBH I am happy if NOBODY pets him while we are out. He does great with anyone he needs to do great with. All kids, my kids, my kid's friends, likes my neighbors, likes my kid's therapists that come in everyday after school. Once someone is known, or if I obviously known them and greet them, he is FINE. Accepting, a little aloof. Until you are a regular then you are a friend.

He just does not like when complete strangers rush up to him going AWWWWWWWWWW and putting their hands all over his head and neck. Can you tell I just had an "annoying people" weekend??lol 

At the end of the day, if you are going to be out and about with a dog you have to unfortunately deal with it. And at the end of the day you will have to be in control of your dog even if the other people are at fault. That is why training in quiet less crowded places will be your best bet, even then people will be inappropriate.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

angelas said:


> All the gear in the world will never work like a good "resting 'female dog' face."


lol. this


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I've been trying to get people to stop molesting my service dog for a decade. I am not nearly as friendly about it anymore.


----------



## Digs1 (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies,I was a bit peed off when I wrote this thread,there's no such thing as people repellent so I will just have to work around it unfortunately.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Tell them she is a puppy and she bites. I never let strangers touch any of my dogs without asking permission.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Tell them she is a puppy and she bites. I never let strangers touch any of my dogs without asking permission.


Do you think people will really believe that? Especially if the puppy is wagging its tail and showing enthusiasm to meet and greet?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Do you think people will really believe that? Especially if the puppy is wagging its tail and showing enthusiasm to meet and greet?


Ha, well you know the story of my little landshark who always looked cute but could draw blood. He looked cute and waggy, too. Do you let strangers play with your puppies?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I used to be more guarded in the past but I have relaxed my attitude about it. I do carefully supervise interactions. But to be honest, it is not too often that people approach my dogs or puppies and I usually have an appropriate adult dog with us when taking a puppy out.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

People almost never want to touch my dogs unless they know me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Digs1 said:


> I want to take my pup out but the amount of attention she draws in more public places is a huge pain in the rear,hordes of people come over and I find myself constantly having to ask people not to touch her and often other people will come and stroke her while I'm distracted telling them.
> 
> The only 2 possible solutions I can think of are bringing a friend along as crowd control,or buying a collar/lead telling people not to pet her.
> 
> Anyone have any other solutions that won't involve wearing a stupid looking collar or having a second person?


Tell people to back the _____up! I STILL have this issue and my dog does not like strangers and is an adult dog. It's annoying and I stopped any pretense of polite years ago. Dogs are not public property and I am sick of people thinking they are.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

CometDog said:


> even with an 85 pound dog who has, even if he is in a great mood, "suspicion eyebrows".


Am I the only one who LOLed at this? :grin2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My one last thought-- the universal stop sign hand-- you know arm outstretched with palm facing approaching person? That's my #1 go to, especially with kids, as they seem to comprehend that a little quicker than words.

It will often give someone pause if they aren't already on you, and give you time to say something

My personal favorite: Patch featuring Gandalf silhouette that says "You Shall Not Pet"

@Gandalf your dog should really have that one


----------



## FlyboyZR1 (Sep 19, 2007)

How old is your pup? I'm of the same belief that I don't want strangers petting my dog when he is an adult, but as a young puppy socialization is important. I want him to interact with as many strangers as possible. I usually ask people to make him sit and hand him a treat.


----------



## RoninByDesign (Aug 11, 2017)

FlyboyZR1 said:


> How old is your pup? I'm of the same belief that I don't want strangers petting my dog when he is an adult, but as a young puppy socialization is important. I want him to interact with as many strangers as possible. I usually ask people to make him sit and hand him a treat.


While I agree a little socializing is good, I personally don’t want my dog interacting with “as many strangers as possible”. I’m no expert but I feel it will lead to a dog that will be too interested in strangers as you go through life, looking to them for enthusiastic love and affection. I want my pup to see other people and dogs as not interesting at all, basically furniture. That way I’m more the center of focus all of the time. Because at the end of the day, I’m the one that has to deal with any damage done or lack of focus due to idiots rushing my dog without asking. 
I’m no expert though, just a theory.

The topic is one I’ve considered a lot though, I don’t partocularly like most people anyways so when one just violates my dog without asking I’m tryn to work out ways to handle it without telling them to **** off. It’s like can you imagine me walking up to you and rubbing your face and ****ing up your hair without asking? This is a living being, back the fk up. 
I assume or plan to just try to turn it into a training exercise, if she turns and looks to me as a stranger is in her face or right after I will treat her maybe, though that might just be rewarding talking to strangers so I dunno. Kinda just want to put my hand in their face and scratch their head as they do it to see if they respond negatively, or mace them ?


----------



## FlyboyZR1 (Sep 19, 2007)

RoninByDesign said:


> While I agree a little socializing is good, I personally don’t want my dog interacting with “as many strangers as possible”. I’m no expert but I feel it will lead to a dog that will be too interested in strangers as you go through life, looking to them for enthusiastic love and affection. I want my pup to see other people and dogs as not interesting at all, basically furniture. That way I’m more the center of focus all of the time. Because at the end of the day, I’m the one that has to deal with any damage done or lack of focus due to idiots rushing my dog without asking.
> I’m no expert though, just a theory.
> 
> The topic is one I’ve considered a lot though, I don’t partocularly like most people anyways so when one just violates my dog without asking I’m tryn to work out ways to handle it without telling them to **** off. It’s like can you imagine me walking up to you and rubbing your face and ****ing up your hair without asking? This is a living being, back the fk up.
> I assume or plan to just try to turn it into a training exercise, if she turns and looks to me as a stranger is in her face or right after I will treat her maybe, though that might just be rewarding talking to strangers so I dunno. Kinda just want to put my hand in their face and scratch their head as they do it to see if they respond negatively, or mace them ?


Oh I'm on the same page as you - nothing upsets me more than strangers thinking a dog is "personal property" and can be touched at their free will. When my dog is an adult I will not let strangers approach him. However as a puppy (and during the young socialization phase) I want him to experience strangers (especially children) coming up unannounced and being confident experiencing those situations. I'm striving for socialization and not excitement. As an adult I will intervene and strive for him to ignore people in public (people are furniture!), but in the rare event someone approaches (be it a child, etc) I want confidence and zero aggression or fear. I laughed out loud at your comment on scratching strangers heads! Seriously though, people should not be touching unknown dogs and especially without asking for permission from the owner.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

I live in small Asian village where is like 10000 dogs, from which are like 3 purebred. People here never heard of GSD, they just saw police dogs on TV. So my girl is "police dog".

And people are genuinely mortified of her. People passing us on bikes or motorbikes will drive almost in ditch and raise their legs behind neck just to not to get teared into pieces. There was even this guy on motorbike, that suggested, that he will drive behind us, while we were on the walk, just not have to pass us. Dunno how would that work.

In 3 months I have her, not a single person asked to pet her. But I'm regularly getting 'Will she bite me?' from people locked in the car, behind a fence on the other side of river.

All of that while she is chasing butterflies and leafs in the wind... . :nerd:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

FlyboyZR1 said:


> How old is your pup? I'm of the same belief that I don't want strangers petting my dog when he is an adult, but as a young puppy socialization is important. I want him to interact with as many strangers as possible. I usually ask people to make him sit and hand him a treat.




strangers shouldn't be able to command and reward your dog .

visit http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-rethinking-popular-early-socialization.html before it is too late 

people don't want to interact with an adult gsd -- and you don't want it -- but you are conditioning the dog that he is to expect attention and he will get frustrated and push for it --

do it right , right from the start


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

JaxsMom said:


> Am I the only one who LOLed at this? :grin2:


Mr. Spock.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

CometDog said:


> Mr. Spock.


Haha, Love it!!! :grin2: He is both handsome and suspicious at the same time!


----------

